
From 'No Way,' to Global Success: The Journey of GM's Design Chief - happy-go-lucky
http://www.npr.org/2016/12/29/507397083/from-no-way-to-global-success-the-inspired-journey-of-gms-design-chief
======
chiph
I like Cadillac's "Art and Science" design language (Ed had a hand in it,
before he was Design Chief). The bold lines and angles are/were like nothing
else and are what saved the brand.

[https://www.fastcodesign.com/1672830/how-cadillac-
designed-a...](https://www.fastcodesign.com/1672830/how-cadillac-designed-a-
comeback)

~~~
alistproducer2
While I really dig the exterior design of the newer Cadillac's, the interior
dimension and design are absolutely terrible. This is evidenced by the fact
that Cadillac is, by far, GM's poorest performing brand.

The interiors are monuments to claustrophobic design and wasted space. I'm not
tall and my head almost touches the ceiling of their latest models.

~~~
mikeyouse
What's your criteria for worst performing? Cadillac had the highest average
transaction price of any brand in 2015 and while their sales aren't huge,
they're immensely profitable.

[http://gmauthority.com/blog/2016/04/cadillac-contributed-
rou...](http://gmauthority.com/blog/2016/04/cadillac-contributed-
roughly-15-billion-in-revenue-1-1-billion-in-profit-for-gm-in-2015/)

------
Expeditus419
Credit should be given to Howard U for creating a design program for Ed. HBCUs
have played a critical role in the education of African-Americans. Shout out
to Morehouse!

